# HILFE BEI BLASC ADDON UPDATER



## Nightmind (30. März 2008)

ich check das ned bei mir kommt nix was mach ich falsch bitte bitte HILFEEE!!!


d.h. keine addon liste die aktualisiert gehört


----------



## Nightmind (30. März 2008)

Was heist verschoben? 

OHMAN wegen euch komm ich mir richtig dumm vor =P


----------



## Nightmind (30. März 2008)

42 leute haben scho reingschaut und keiner weis anscheinent ned antwort ^^
freud mich da merk ich das ich ned der einzige bin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myzrael (31. März 2008)

Der Fehler kann vorkommen, wenn Blasc beim Wondowsstart automatisc startet. Da Blasc nicht mit dem Ace-Server verbinden kann ist die Addonliste eben leer. Durch einen "Bug" kann es eben nun passieren, dass auch das Drfücken auf "aktualisieren" nichts bringt, da Blasc weiterhin keine Verbindung zum Ace-Server aufbaut.

Beende Blasc, und starte es neu, dann sollte alles klappen.


----------



## Melian (31. März 2008)

hab das auch, und es funktioniert weder beim neustart noch bei aktualisieren nich..


----------



## wardir (31. März 2008)

Also, wenn ich die vorgeschlagene Reihenfolge einhalte: 

- Windows startet
- Blasc automatisch
- Blasc beenden
- Internetverbindung herstellen (z.B. website aufrufen) 
- Blasc manuell starten

Dann initialisiert er korrekt und erkennt auch die geupdateten Addons. 

hf


----------

